# Where to get string work



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Its time for my bow to be restrung. Anyone know who will do it for a good price, and do a good job? I am either in the bismarck-mandan area...or fargo-moorhead. This will be my second year, but I have used the bow for years of practice. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In Fargo, try the Outdoorsman on 13th Av across from West Acres. Not sure in Bismarck

huntin1


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, How much do they charge for labor and all. Im worried this early season wont happen for me. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

howlplay said:


> Thanks, How much do they charge for labor and all. Im worried this early season wont happen for me. Thanks


Sorry, no idea what they charge. I have just heard quite a few comments from bowhunters over the years that they do good work. I do my own.

huntin1


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

just go to fargo scheels


----------

